# Map of the 34 newly deployed reefs!



## Bo Keifus

Hey guys I created a map to make it super easy to get public reef coordinates and beach accesses. The map is mainly for kayakers so i only marked reefs that are witjij 3-4 miles of the beach, but I'm sure plenty of y'all could use this info as well so here ya go! Enjoy 


http://kingoftheislandpensacola.com/beach-access-public-reefs/


----------



## kidsoncoffee

Very informative. Especially for you yak fishers. Shows the closest spot to launch for those offshore reefs. Got it bookmarked. Do you have cell service at all the reefs offshore to access this map? I'd assume so being that it's so close.


----------



## mull it

*public reefs*



Bo Keifus said:


> Hey guys I created a map to make it super easy to get public reef coordinates and beach accesses. The map is mainly for kayakers so i only marked reefs that are witjij 3-4 miles of the beach, but I'm sure plenty of y'all could use this info as well so here ya go! Enjoy
> 
> 
> http://kingoftheislandpensacola.com/beach-access-public-reefs/


The numbers do not match the list provided by FWC website?


----------



## softbutchharley

TY so much for your time and info !!! Most of the I know, but the map is very cool and your time like everyone's is valuable. TY again for sharing this info


----------



## IslanderDiveCompany

Nice work Add to it all along


----------



## 4Blue

thanks for the info for sure, but... I entered the Destin numbers on my chart plotter and they all are laying over land north of Destin. I have double checked the numbers for entree error but I entered them correctly.


----------



## Joseph.F

Is there a way to upload these to the Anglr app or similar app?


----------

